# Sambo Competition Footage



## sambowest (Jan 17, 2004)

I am looking for some footage, can anybody help me.

thanks

Bernard
centraljj@hotmail.com


----------



## Furtry (Jan 17, 2004)

http://www.tv.scn.ru/en/video.php3?clip=sambo&k=0&p=

This should still work.


----------



## sambowest (Feb 8, 2004)

anybody else ?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 8, 2004)

Welcome Sambo West,

Do you have some yourself you could share with the rest of us? I see by your name that you might study the art yourself.

Thank You
:asian:


----------



## Yakov (Feb 9, 2004)

we don't have competitions videos
but we have some videos with throws,fights, and our everytday practices on our web site:
www.nysambo.com 

we also have pictures of throws as well.

hope this helps.

Yakov,
www.nysambo.com


----------



## Agatsu (Feb 12, 2004)

There are some links to Sambo clips on my site www.agatsu.com 

if anyone knows of any others and wants to submit the links on there...please do.


----------



## sambowest (Feb 15, 2004)

Shawn:

I will be in Montreal for eight weeks. Can you shoot me an email.

centraljj@hotmail.com
Bernie

thanks


----------



## Agatsu (Feb 15, 2004)

You have mail


----------



## sambowest (Feb 16, 2004)

shawn:


you have mail

Bernie


----------

